# termite trap success!!!



## josh raysin (Nov 28, 2005)

I found a link to this site ( http://www.termitetrap.com.au/index.html ) here on dendro and built my own trap from some scraps i found around the job site. all you need is 
3' of 4" PVC pipe, 
a large piece of cardboard, 
a clear lid like the one you have on your ff cultre (without holes).
I taped the lid on one end with duct tape. you then need to cut the cardboard so that it hangs out the tube about an inch but is flush with the clear lid at the othre end.dampen the cardboard to make rolling it tightly easy as possible. i then burried it 6-8" in the ground and waited. 3 weeks later (today) i checked and the termites had blocked the light from the clear lid and letting me know it was time to get them out. there were thousands of termites in the trap and makes for a great supplimental food.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

woaw!! Thats enough to feed my three toads for many many months. 
Nice!!


----------



## josh raysin (Nov 28, 2005)

*yea*


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Be careful Josh. There are some strict laws about shipping insects around the country.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Also they shouldn't be used as the main diet due to thier high cholesterol content. 

Ed


----------



## josh raysin (Nov 28, 2005)

*cholesterol*

is there a chart somewhere on the boards with comparisons of live insect nutrition facts. thanks josh


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

Ed said:


> Also they shouldn't be used as the main diet due to thier high cholesterol content.
> 
> Ed


Yea, definetly, thats why I said that could last a few months, feed once a week or biweekly, and with the long life span of the termite.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi Josh,
I don't think that there is currently anything on the boards as a chart. There is a lot on the net but it can be decieving if you don't pay attention to how the data is presented. For example, butterworms are touted as high in calcium but the units used to make the comparision are not usuable as with the butterworms you are comparing Ca as a percent by volume (mg/ml) not as percent by weight (mg/g). As the rest of the units of calcium in invertebrates are by a weight basis you cannot compare the numbers. 
There are also problems with using a percent by weight as opposed to a percent by kcal as the diet should be based on Kcals and not by weight.. 

Ed


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

I looked at the site and I could not find an answer to this so I'll ask you since you have had success with it. Do you fill the entire pvc pipe with the cardboard. I'd love to give this a try when things thaw around here. Thanks!


----------



## josh raysin (Nov 28, 2005)

*termites*

nburns
yes you need to fill the entire tube with a single piece of carboard and the holes in the cardboard need to run parallel to the tube. when the termites move in and its moist it peels apart easily making them easy to shake off in a 5 ga bucket. be sure to do this away from your home as many will end up on the ground. good luck josh


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Do you happen to have more pictures? say of the whole thing.


----------



## frogmeing (Sep 23, 2005)

I second the notion for a picture of the whole thing if possible.


----------



## josh raysin (Nov 28, 2005)

*new trap*

im going to build another trap soon. ill post pics when i do.

yes the cardboard does fill the entire inside of the tube. roll it up tightly and stuff it in the tube. leave 1 inch hanging out and cut off the excess.


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Would it be possible to build a smaller trap (out of say, 2" PVC) to get a more manageable amount of termites?


----------



## josh raysin (Nov 28, 2005)

im sure that would work just fine.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Did you just go to some woods to burry it?


----------



## josh raysin (Nov 28, 2005)

yes i just put it about 6 inches deep with the open end down and the covered side up. ill do a demo the TADS meeting if we can ever schedule a date :roll:


----------



## asydabass (Jul 12, 2005)

Josh, Did you look for signs of termites before you buried the traps, or did you just pick a random spot? I made 3 traps, and they have just been sitting in my garage for weeks now (lazy lazy lazy I am). There is a park right by my place that is STILL closed because of the hurricane. I was gonna go drop em in there.


----------



## josh raysin (Nov 28, 2005)

i found a place near my house where i had collected some in the past. i would suggest somewhere you can see termite damage to fallen trees and such and somewhere people are going to leave it alone. took about 3 weeks before i cleaned it out. good luck josh


----------



## jsagcincy (May 2, 2005)

Now that it's warmed up here, I'm going to try this. Has anyone else had success since this last post?


----------



## josh raysin (Nov 28, 2005)

i have gotten termites every month or so when i set it up. just within a few weeks or less its teeming with them.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I suspect their are some subs eating away at a fence in the backyard(fliers oftentimes after a rain). Praps I'll pop one up there.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2006)

That is a really great idea, thanks to the original poster for sharing the link! Ill definitely be setting up a few traps!


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

> Hi Josh,
> I don't think that there is currently anything on the boards as a chart. There is a lot on the net but it can be decieving if you don't pay attention to how the data is presented. For example, butterworms are touted as high in calcium but the units used to make the comparision are not usuable as with the butterworms you are comparing Ca as a percent by volume (mg/ml) not as percent by weight (mg/g). As the rest of the units of calcium in invertebrates are by a weight basis you cannot compare the numbers.
> There are also problems with using a percent by weight as opposed to a percent by kcal as the diet should be based on Kcals and not by weight..


Just a note Ed. I read on a bombina forum that butterworms were fed to the frogs and it killed most of them. How, I do not know.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

what is the risk to property damage with a termite trap? If they are "everywhere," is there much to worry about?

I'm not understanding if this trap is buried 3 feet into the ground, or just six inches into the ground.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

Trap is 3' tall but only 6" need to be inserted into the ground. see link below for explanation.

http://www.termitetrap.com.au/how_it_works.html


----------



## Froggythroat (Aug 23, 2012)

How long does it take to find a few termites? I will need about 100 termites for the first day of school - in a week and a half. I haven't been very successful just picking up logs. Do they hibernate? If so when?

The bio teacher


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Froggythroat said:


> How long does it take to find a few termites? I will need about 100 termites for the first day of school - in a week and a half. I haven't been very successful just picking up logs. Do they hibernate? If so when?
> 
> The bio teacher


Wait, who digs up a 5 year old thread?!?! As for your question, make one know and you should get a few hundred in a week, also there are places online to order termites from, obviously if you want a colony you need a queen

D


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

Dendroguy said:


> Wait, who digs up a 5 year old thread?!?! As for your question, make one know and you should get a few hundred in a week, also there are places online to order termites from, obviously if you want a colony you need a queen
> 
> D


Someone who uses the search function...


----------



## Ilovebugs (Jul 28, 2012)

I will have to try the trap. Sounds interesting. Yep, you would need a queesn to start a new colony.


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

Great idea! might have to try sometime


----------

